
Allowing trans women to compete against biological women ruins sports - sjcsjc
https://www.thecollegefix.com/coach-and-olympian-allowing-trans-women-to-compete-against-biological-women-ruins-sports/
======
uberman
I would usually flag or hide an article that seemed off topic particularly one
related to what I feel is a "culture war" topic. I feel there are better
places to have those kinds of discussions. It also sucks that transgender
people have traditionally been and are still the target of harassment and
deserve a better lot that afforded them by our society.

However, even with those caveats, I feel the article is valid.

Being the father of daughters in competitive sports I feel it would be
fundamentally incorrect to allow transgender athletes who identify as women to
compete in women's events. Particularly transgender athletes who have
experienced male puberty prior to transitioning.

------
Causality1
We are insufficiently adept at turning a male body into a female body. We can
significantly curtail advantage factors like muscle mass and bone density but
are unable to address others like myonuclear count and skeletal size and
layout. Until we are good enough at transitioning a body that trans athletes
rank at the same relative competitive level before and after transition, cis
women are not able to compete fairly with trans women.

------
rpmisms
This is simply scientifically accurate. There's all sorts of social mayhem
around this, but it's simply unfair to women.

------
tomohawk
Women are always getting screwed

